

Introduction To ElasticSearch - wauter
http://www.jurriaanpersyn.com/archives/2013/11/18/introduction-to-elasticsearch/

======
nkvoll
Looks interesting, especially the "lessons learned"-section.

However, the latest version (as of writing this) is Elasticsearch 0.90.7,
released November 13, not 0.90.5 as stated in the article, which I guess
relates to lessons learned, part 3: "TRY to keep up with releases".

There is a lot of stuff happening right now with Elasticsearch as they're
nearing a release of 1.0 (which I'm told we're to expect in H1 2014), and a
lot of fixes/features are still showing up in new 0.90.x point releases :)

